# The Horus Heresy Roleplay



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i want everyone to know that this will be like the heresy so no absolutely uber characters if you know what i mean. it will be epic last stands and treachery and the like. hope you all have a great weekend. i know i said no uber characters or companies and my company may seem like it at first but keep reading and you will find out they are screwed. here is the opening scene the timeline for this moment is maybe about a week before the astropathic message reaches anyone;



Captain Vilhelm Ironheart of the Iron Warriors Legion Astartes unconsciously itched his left arm, he had had a bionic replacement grafted on only ten years ago because of the ministrations of an ork cleaver. He and his battlecompany had been stationed on this piss poor excuse of a planet for some time before they were supposed to be relieved and brought back to their legion and primarch. But four weeks ago when they were supposed to pack up and go home they had received a message from their primarch, Perturabo, signed by the Warmaster, ordering them to stay put. 

His men had greeted the information as was expected, groans and yells of curses. But what the Warmaster said had to be done, he was the Emperor’s proxy after all. The system they defended didn’t even have a name it was so damned useless, he often wondered why it needed protecting, especially by ones who were so skilled in their arts that it would be a waste to have them here. He was on his usual inspection of the fortress’s defenses when the first ball of fire hit the walls. His men immediately reacted, their training in siege and defense warfare suddenly coming to the fore. His company of space marines was the best his legion had to boast, and his legion certainly had a lot to boast about in this sort of theater. Immediately reports flooded into his ear from all over the fortress of what had happened. A ball of warpfire had hit the southern wall and, thankfully, dissipated. 

_*“I want a schematic on the area that was hit. Why could it have been targeted, what was the purpose of the shot, and where the hell did that come from?” *_His orders were answered quickly,_ “That area of the wall is of no difference to the others lord, the only pertinent information is that that is where Chaplain Fraum of the Word Bearers and his small force are located, purpose of the shot could have been targeting them but how the assailant would know of them is unknown.” _came the first reply. The next quickly followed, _“Five clicks from the southern wall was where the heat signature first originated, firing solutions are already plotted on other areas where such attacks might come from and the guns are ready to fire at your command lord.” _Captain Vilhelm hauled himself through a pair of blast doors, his huge terminator armor making the giant doors seem tiny. He smiled at his men’s responses, they were the best in the galaxy, even better than the damned Imperial Fists. *“Yellow bastards…..”*he muttered under his breath. 

He walked into his war room where numerous legion serfs, tacticians, and his squad were bustling around. The Iron Warriors fortress was located at the top of a huge slopping hill. The land around it was flat with nothing for cover for miles around; it was the perfect place for a fortress. It served as a base for the marines to protect the system from intruders. Although the system and the planet they were on were barren rocks the system was a backdoor to the Imperium and so was deemed highly valuable, hence the Iron Warriors’ presence. His subordinates in command were not present as they were more needed at the positions in the defenses than in here where their skills would be useless. He looked the information flooding in up and down and drank it up. He shifted uncomfortably in his siege pattern terminator armor, an awkward movement for someone armored in such thick, gigantic plates. He thought of the armaments that he had in this fortress and made some quick calculations, they could hold out until reinforcements arrived, however long that was. As long as his men knew reinforcements were coming they could hold out indefinitely, give a man hope and he would trudge on for eternity. The only issue he could think of was the large number of recruits that his company had, their last battle had been a great victory but the cost was high and he had over two hundred recruits. He knew they were ready for battle, but still they had not been in a true siege yet, especially one where they were not the ones committing the siege. He knew that his men did not know yet what he did now, maybe a few had made the connections like he did, but they were few. Most of his one thousand marines were armored in Mark IV Crusader Pattern Armor that was outfitted with more armor for siege and defense. It was a bulkier version of the Mark IV plating that, while adding defensive capabilities, took away some movement speed but that was a minimal loss. Exactly three hundred of his men were armored in Tactical Dreadnought Armor, or Terminator Armor. Although most legions had been issued a few of these precious suits, the sons of Perturabo had been gifted the most due to their style of warfare. Not only this but they were given a special pattern of Terminator Armor not yet revealed to other legions, the Siege Pattern. 

It was bulkier than normal Terminator armor if that was possible, had tougher armor, increased stabilizing systems, and bigger weapons armaments. They could mount two lascannons, one attached to each shoulder, two assault cannons which acted as large caliber machine guns that could tear apart any infantry and even small light vehicles attached on the plating above the head area, two storm bolters on each gauntlet and depending on the warrior’s preference either power claws or power fists. Even though that was the average weapons array some had plasma cannons instead of lascannons and the number of these was split down the middle. Every marine in Tactical Dreadnought Armor was clad in this siege pattern, about one hundred fifty mounting lascannons and the other one hundred and fifty plasma cannons. Besides all these weapons he still had numerous predators, land raiders, vindicators, whirlwinds, basilisks, and four Baneblade pattern super heavy tanks. He looked over the information one more time before letting his men know what they were facing, none seemed frightened, they only steeled themselves for a hellish assault. He shook his head as he saw portals open five clicks away from each wall on the viewscreen, he thought he saw something moving at the bottom of the portals and zoomed the pic recorder in. Just as he realized what was opening the portals a menial came rushing in, _“Lord! The Word Bearers are no where to be found and sergeant Crespi has been rushed to the apothecarion with grievous wounds!” _He cursed under his breath he knew that there were astartes bodies under portals, Sergeant Victor Crespi was the head of the new recruits, that must mean….. _*“Alright men we have traitors in our midst! Lorgar’s sons have shown us their true colors they have somehow managed to take our younglings from us! Astartes who have yet to feel the joy of battle! I know not how deep this goes but steel yourselves to kill your once brothers! I….”*_

He didn’t get to finish his sentence as the east wall blew out in a huge explosion, shaking the fortress. _*“Report!” *_he called. Coar, the head of that wall answered him, _“The eastern wall has collapsed my lord! Someone had rigged explosives to one of the basilisks in the wall, we have ten men down the others are pulling themselves out of the rubble as we speak!”_ He yelled into his vox, _*“I will be with you shortly Coar, we are going to need to hold that breach. I want two baneblades at that breach now! Move out!” *_He turned to Angelica, his head astropath, _*“I want you to send out a distress call immediately, the highest code level, Omega. We need reinforcements fast Angelica do not disappoint me.” *_She nodded as he walked away. As the two baneblades pulled up behind him and the barriers his warriors were already setting up he let his mind drift to what he had found out. Traitors…..their own brothers attempted to kill one of his veteran sergeants and blew a hole in his defenses. The shock of it was yet to seep in and he would not allow it until he made sure each traitor had been gunned down mercilessly. His men would react the same way, they were Iron Warriors and they showed no mercy to their foes. In his bitter reverie he heard another explosion and saw the tank depot go up in flames, _"Warp take them!" _He heard one of his retinue say. All of their tanks were in that depot, all of the predators except the four in the courtyard were gone and their landraiders too. That left them with two baneblades, four predators and the basilisks, whirlwinds and vindicators in the walls. 

He raised his fist to the air as he got the confirmation that the astropathic message had been sent. their ship, The Implacable was currently dueling with the Word Bearers strike cruiser, he could expect no help from that quarter, but his men were the best. _*"Brothers, we are surrounded on all sides. There is a definate chance that many astartes will perish today," *_he heard the menial who was watching the viewscreen on his comms, *-lord the astartes are on the move and they have....they have...daemons....-* he answered back *-do not worry friend we will die as heroes this day- *he continued his speech, _*"It appears no one has bothered to tell the Word Bearers that these favour us in every way!"*_ he heard his men cheer, _*"For the Emperor and Olympia!" *_ His men cheered. He yelled again, _*"Iron within!" *_they yelled back _"Iron without!" _He looked out to the wastes where the portals had opened, _*"Emperor watch over us...." *_he whispered.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"My Lord Estever, we have confirmation of a distress signal from Captain Vilhelm Ironheart of the Iron Warriors-"

"My Lord, our Primarch Dorn has also verified the distress call, our triangulated positioning verified it as system TY186."

"Well, well, well...so the Iron Warriors require assistance, how ironic and lucky is it that we, the Imperial Fists, are to be the rescuers. Set The Defiant on course to the beacon."


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Battle Brother Kramm and his fellow Space Marines were gathered on _The Pride of Horus_ awaiting Captain Aximand to address them. None knew of the reason for their hasty meeting. 'Little Horus' exchanged words with the three Veteran Sergeants present, made the sign of the Aquila, and left.

In total there were three Tactical Squads and one Vindicator ready for instant combat on the battleship. Accompanying them were Captain Aximand of the Mournival, two Rhinos, a Devastator Squad and a handful of talented veterans, who would act as Aximand's bodyguard if necessary.

All Kramm knew was that the Iron Warriors had been attacked by overwhelming odds and were in dire need of assistance. Warmaster Horus had obviously assumed that the Sons of Horus wouldn't be the only Legion to assist the Marines of Perturabo, hence the relatively small numbers. He eagerly awaited to do combat against the finest siege specialists in the galaxy.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

This was lovely, Denoriel of the Night Lords thought for himself. A delightful day, full of peace and quiet. Not a care in the world.
"Let the commanders have their power and glory..." he said with a small sigh as he lay on his bunker in the small, but well-furnished cabin, aboard a ship he could never seem to remember the name of. With another sigh, he continued "And let them also have their worries, the endless stream of problems, and the endless councils."
Only a few seconds later he was in deep sleep, unaware that soon he twould have disturbing thoughts on his mind, thoughts that would make him wish he was a commander of his own ship... far away from anywhere of importance.

OOC: I'm sure you all feel terrible excited about all the action I managed to pack into my post.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

_That was barely a fight... They fight for a false god, a power hungry System Governer secedes from the Light of the Emperor, to fulfil his own desires, and in so doing, puts his faith into a false god. The Night Lords, Legio Octavius were sent to destroy this Revolution - it was over before it began_

Noxus Somnium paced the length and breadth of the Bridge. He was eager to spread some terror among the populace, although the Emperor's direct orders were to bring them back to the light through their own choice rather by fear.

Vaz - this is background, no real relevance to the story 
The 8th Legion were not the right Legion to send, in Somnium's mind, but who was he to question His Divine will? As a token of the Nighthaunters own thoughts, which seemingly mirrored Captain Noxus Somnium's own, he sent his favoured 8th Company, the Lightbreakers, to 'control' the Planetary Governor.

Upon arriving out in the System, the orbital defences could be seen powering up. Ordering the blast shields to be raised, the orders had been given to turn the fleet around. Several captains wondered at this, and began to berate Noxus over the Inter-fleet Comm-channels. Ordering silence, the Captain began to repeat the Inter-galactic withdraw order to be repeated over the Channels - none Coded.

At this the other Captains began to understand, and turning to his immediate subordinate, Denoriel, he saw the faint flicker of a smile.

"Time to hunt, my friend..."

It hadn't been much of one. The Enemy fleets quickly went into pursuit mode, but without the blazing power systems that showed the rapid movement of the great cruisers, the flagship of the 8th Company being the great Dominator Class cruiser "Depradus", it's huge rows of Gun Batteries and Novacannon fleeing the sight of pursuing traitor ships.

The power bleed from the War Transit masked the Emperors ships, and in return, the quick turns executed by Master Commanders aboard their own ships saw the raw power of Lances and the Nova cannons targetting the unknowing approaching ships. The opening salvo crippled one, completely severing it's forward launch bays, and igniting the ammunition in the Torpedo Magazine, ripping it in two in a spectacular explosion. The Lances scattered across the front of the other ships, stripping shields and creating phospherant blasts which blinded and overloaded targetting systems; the return salvo's sending the long range torpedos wide and high over their intended targets.

Dropping down below the enemy fleet, Depradus, and two of it's sister ships, both Dominator Cruisers, the double gun decks rose up in the midst, and opened fire - the lack of shields on the flanks were open to strafing attacks, which ripped through adamantium hulls, decompression leaving exploded bodies to drift listlessly. As quickly as the War started, it was over. Requesting the Butchers Bill, Noxus Somnium found that only 286 lives had been lost from the entire fleet, and over half had been on his own ship, when the 10 metre long Macro cannon shell dropped out of it's loading crane, when a torpedo grazed the hull, the electromagnetic explosion sending the lifting mechanism haywire. It was to be expected on such a huge warship. But a necessary loss.

But before the Pacification could be complete, Noxus Somnium had several orders - the collection of the dead, and the naming of the Departed. The latter was a custom among many Naval ships - the dead crew, no matter their rank or rate were inscribed along the bulk heads, so their spirit could aid and control the ship, becoming one with the machine, and guiding it's crew to safety and victory. The former was the 8th Legions, and in particular the 8th Company's own unique Trophy of War. The Vanquished foes were captured - each one dead or alive. They were pulled from the freezing void by Stormbirds, who then had servitors nail them to the ship. If they were stupid enough to be captured alive, they were nailed alive to the hull - or they were alive until the cold took their lives.

The gruesome tasks complete, and waste discarded from the air lock, the Pacification could be complete.

Coming out of his Reverie, Noxus Somnium straightened his back as he saw the Astropath's Messenger, Joachim Voulgebearer, one of the Nightmares, the Chosen assault squads of the Night Lords, coming towards him, the Gold Trimmed Helmet he wore was a deep dark blue, with none of the features - a faceless killer, like the rest of the Nightmares - a fear of nothing. Many of the Nightmares had taken to wearing such horror masks.

Joachim snapped to attention, and slammed his ankles together in salute.

"Yes, Voulgebearer, you have my attention. What is it?"

"Lord Admiral, the Lady Asabella has received an Omega Level transmission. Here is the Transcript." Thrusting the sealed envelope, the Master Telepathica adept, Lady Asabella's Black Seal, with the Lighthouse symbol evident, and still warm and sticky, was on the back, unbroken.

Ripping open the envelope, the Flexi-slate, wafer thin, and precious beyond compare shook as the Captain of the 8th Company, of the 8th Legion read the note. Dropping it, it shattered into millions of razor sharp pieces. Unbidden, a Cleaning Servitor moved out of the shrouding darkness of the outer bridge to clean the mess up.

Drawing his sword, the 4 foot long blade the width of a mans thigh, ripped forwards effortlessly through the paper thin skin and delicate insides of the Servitor. Smashing upwards, neatly bisected lobotomized creature toppled to the ground. His anger slaked, he ran the blade along the cloth, clearing up the split fluids from the blade, before slamming it home. Two more servitors moved out from the shadows, showing no emotion at cleaning the mess from one of their destroyed fellows.

"Helmsman - plot a route to the Vassorax system. Astropath - reply giving affirmation we are on our way. Techno-magus - I want this vessel for warp travel in 3 hours. Chosen Joachim, I want you to act as my equerry. Tell Captain Fac'rael that it is his job to Guard the system. He may choose a Squadron to aid him. Sergeant Jormund... Get Denoriel. We have War to make."


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"Captain, we have an incoming transmission," said one of the bridge crew.
Captain Ares Kiron of the Alpha Legion 6th Company walked over to the crewman and read the transmission from the screen in front of him.
"So," he said "It seens that the Iron Warriors need some help. Strange that, but no matter. Bridge Commander we have a new course."

Slowly the Battle Barge, Zeta, turned towards her new heading before jumping back into Warp-space.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok you have all answered the call and are on your way to the system. so here's the next scenario.

_As your ship enters realspace and exits the warp your sensors immediately signal that they are picking up strong traces of plasma leaks and the like. As you drift toward the planet that had sent out the signal you realize that there are remnants of a space battle surrounding the said planet, pieces of wreckage drifting in orbit. You attempt vox hails to the surface using the signal that had sent the emergency transmission, but you get no answer only silence. you know that this is not normal for Astartes. Faced with these facts you have many options of how to handle the situation, the most rash being to drop to the surface, but then again your brothers are in need. how will you react?_
--------------

OOC: I will post my character later today


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Knock, Knock!*
Denoriel mumbles something and turns over to the side in his bed.

Knock, knock, knock!*
Denoriel again grumbles, but does nothing more.

Knock, knock*- "oh, what the hell!"- CRASH!!!*
Sergeant Jormund stumbles into the room through the broken remains of the door. He steadies himself, brushes some splinters from his armour, and turns toward the bed.
Then he walks over.
And firmly plant his boot into the still sleeping Denoriels stomach.
Dump*
"AOUCH-" smack* "-HAAA-" CRACK!* "-Cough!"
In rapid sucession the sergeant hits Denoriel in the back of his head, then smashes his knee up his jaw.

"Haaaaa, what did you that for!?!" Denoriel exclaims in a angry voice.

"The captain wants you on the bridge," the sergeant says in a casual way, "and I found it best to wake you quickly."

"A glass of water would have done the trick too, you know!!!"

"Yes, I suppose," the sergeant said with a flicker of a smile, "but not half as fun!" he exclaims before dissapearing through the door.

"Goddamnit, I'm sure the Captain send all the nut-jubs to wake me on purpose..." Denoriel grumbles as he gets into his power armour (specially designed so he could do it alone,) and makes his way to the bridge.

Arriving on the bridge, he find nothing too unusual, certainly no crisis.
Making his way towards the captain, he hears the last of a report given by a servitor.
"_Fsssst.... warp... fsssst... on our way... fsst...further orders?_"

"So, what is happening here then?" Denoriel casually asks as he drops down into a chair brought there by a servitor at his demand. Comfort was a luxury he could afford himself, so why not use it while he could? He had never quite understood the point with standing straight all the time. It just made you tired.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

After arriving in the system Estever was pacing the bridge deck. As a servitor handed him a tactical notepad _“We have yet to obtain contact with the Iron Warriors, however there appears that there is significant scaring at locations near the Warriors last transmission.”_ was what we written on it.

“So we still know nothing. That is the best that we can come up with!? Useless. Corporal Delfas!”

“Sir.”

“I want you to take your scout squad planet side, make contact with the Iron Warriors, and report back … you have 48 hours, starting now, until I send in the 11th.”

“Understood sir, we’ll be planet side within the hour.”


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry if im late, and this response is lame, I just acidently deleted my entire post in sted of posting it, and I'm on a timed library computer. If me jumping in now disrupts your plans, just tell me to go away and I will.

Iradius rushed down the hall. He was late. He pased by a viewport down to the planets surface, from their current position he was witnesing a bieutiful sunrise. He arived at the door, flustered. The captain had called him personaly, it couldnt be good. The man was friendly but what would he want with a mear trooper?

As he entered the captain turned, his face grim.

"Iridius, do you know why your here?"

"No."

"I called you hre on a matter of grave importance."

Iridius remained silent.

"Iridius I have dark news."

He remained silent, he still had not been asked to speek.

"Do you want to know what my news is?" 

Confused Iridius noticed the slightest hint of a smile flutter around the captains lips.

"Yes."

"I'm promoting you, _seargent_ Iridius.." Said the captain breking out ibnto a smile.

Iridius's jaw droped. Captain Inacio had ever since the founding of the blood angels awarded every honor he could personaly, but Iridius was far to yong to be promoted to seargent, it was unprecidented.

"thank you!"

"I would also like you to have this." Said the captain holding out an imaculate blade.

"Is that-?" asked iridius his eyes widening.

"Yes, a power sword. You are the yongest seargent in our componies history, you deserve some recognition."

Iridius was about to respond, when the door burs open, and a man in billowing roabs stormed in.

"Inacio! There is grave news!" Cried Isaac, master of one of the titans that had acomponied the blood angels in concoring this hard erned world. Also, the only one still alive.

The captains face darkened and he looked up. "What is it?"

"The iron wariors have sent an astropathic mesage, they need aid. From what we could make out there facing war span and most of there armor has been neutrilised already."

"Well the blood angels 8th compony will march to their aid!" Bellowed the captain. "Iridius! Take the word to the men, I will be along shortly to inform them at large, but you should inform them as soon as you arive in the baraks. Were marching to war again!"

---

Iridius dreaded the coming battle. Their last battle had been faught against the green tide. They had suffered almost 600 casualties. The assault their liegon favaored had been favored to by the xenos they had encountered, and although they slew a thaousand orks for every falen angel, their sheer number had cripled the compony. But still, the titans had ended the battle within weeks of their arival, the only setback had been when the ork boss had lured them in to a trap, and destroyed 2 of the three warhounds. Isaacs was the only one still available. Even with only a single god machine though, he was sure they could aid the iron wariors. Even a mear 400 blood anges were a fearsome force to face. And because of the nature of the war much of their tanks.

(Sorry I need to go right this second I will finish this.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: it's ok colonel. just post in the recruitment thread a little more info on your character so i know where to place him in my plans. welcome! once again this is happening before any of you enter system. about three or four days before. so no one sees the iron warriors fire on the Dark Angels' ship.

Vilhelm let loose with his autocannons again. A group of daemons was torn to pieces as the large caliber shells ripped into their flesh. He and his men had been under siege for a little more than a week and it had been the most hellish battle he had ever been in. After the destruction of the Word Bearers strike cruiser in orbit by the Implacable Vilhelm had sent them with his blessing to terra to inform the Emperor of Lorgar's treachery. Although half of his recruits had followed the Word Bearers into the wastes the rest had stayed loyal and he had placed them on the ship, not wanting them to partake and understand what was happening on the surface. They were still young and malleable and he did not want them to experience this sort of treachery without being by someone of great faith like a primarch or the Emperor.

Once the Implacable had left and he and his men had begun to make serious headway in repelling the siege another ship had entered system and demanded to speek to Vilhelm. He had told the menials in the war room to patch him through and at the same time activate the extra void shields and bring the orbital defense guns to bear. He had listened to the voice of Captain Elifas of the Dark Angels in horrified stupidity as he had stated that the Iron Warriors were traitors to the Emperor and would be exterminated. As the bombardment commenced the order was given to fire the orbital defence guns, the signal sending that message coming from an unkown source, but before the guardsmen and servitors could even aim another Word Bearers cruiser entered system and fired on the Dark Angels. 

At once the orbital defence guns shot towards the Dark Angels ship and before they knew it their ship was falling apart but before they were vented into the coldness of space they were able to get a message out of their brother's treachery. Vilhelm and his warriors shouted in disbelief as they saw the guns fire up into the sky. As the Word Bearers new strike cruiser pulled closer to the planet Vilhelm had wondered if the treachery knew no end. He could hear radio traffic from his men in the war room that the ship was being pulled into the planet's gravity well and starting to break apart. There were more reports of dropships and drop pods heading to the surface from the now crumbling ship. Its main bulk fell toward the fortress but it drifted off course and landed in the far wastes. Thankfully it had missed but the massive explosion had weakened the south wall and it soon collapsed. Vilhelm had vented his disbelief and anger at this horrible turn of events on the Word Bearers as they made planetfall to aide their bretheren. The siege seemed endless, the fire of bolters, the magics of the warp flying to and fro and the screams of hate as brother tore at brother with the ferocity that was born from the deepest of hatred from brothers sundered.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: ah, didnt know there was one of those... I thaught this was a show yourself in kinda-thing after rading the first post, but thank you for letting me play=D. Now, I'm going to have to pick up mid sentence here from my last post.)


...were still finctioning. Iridius, crashed thru the door of the baracks. his news was not greeted well. What could such a diminished force do to aid the siege masters? But the power of their titan alone would be vital and so they would march to glory or death or both!

---

Inacio observed the wrecage of many ships as the Madrid left the warp. blots of static wrakked distress signals poluted the comunications chanals. There was only one corse of action available to a true warior.

"Tell Isaac to be ready as soon as posible. Have the scout divisions deployed on the planets surface, and ready the rest of the men for pod drop. Were going to save the iron wariors no matter what."


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: Sorry I took so long for this first post.)

BEEP BEEP BEEP.
The emergency signals went off in Marcus's room. He stood up and walked to the main bridge. "What is it?"
"Im afraid our brothers are in trouble, and we must aid. Get yourselves ready." The captain spoke to the Terminator Squad." 
"We will be ready." the termies said.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"...and only in death will the heretic be cleansed." Marcus finished his cleansing chant before the battle.
"ALL MEN TO YOUR STATIONS" a voice announced. Marcus put his helmet on and grabbed his thunder hammer and storm shield and went to his drop pod.
He felt the typical tug as the pod launched. He saw from the external cameras all the debri.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: IamI1966 thank you for changing the post.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: forgot we are not there yet, edited my post a little.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

captain migeil had recieved the distress call from his brothers of the iron warriors 2 weeks ago it had been fragmented but still tracable he had rallied his company from their R+R upon the world of wukosed to aid they'r brothers
his stike cruiser bane of namgremar was now mere days from its intended target


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

THE NEXT SCENE:

You have all just exited the warp. The remains of a space battle litter the space around the planet that the signal came from, and so far any attempts to contact the Iron Warriors have proved fruitless. You realize that your brothers from other legions have also answered the call and as some of you have already sent scouts down to the surface you decide to contact your brothers who have also come to find out the best course of action. Meanwhile the Salamanders of Captain Marcus (IamI1966) have already gotten in their drop pods and have begun their descent to aide the Iron Warriors.

------------------------------

OOC: This is for the people who have sent scouts planetside so far.

As the scouts land in the wastes they are greeted by the most hellish world they have ever seen. Although they are extremely far away from the fortress they can still see it and the explosions ripping out of its walls as its guns still fired. In front of the walls is an endless horde of daemons and Word Bearers, although the scouts recognize astartes bodies they do not know they are Word Bearers because of their new colors. 

They stand, to horrified and awed at the fact that even some of the Iron Warriors are still fighting in the fortress, if it could even be called that. Two walls looked blown out but they could make out lines of massive terminators and tanks protecting the breaches. The noise was horrendous, the screeching of daemons as they attempted to scale the walls and break the breaches, the sound of the pounding Iron Warriors guns, the screams of hate from each side, and the ever present sound of death screams. The scouts almost believe that this is not real, littered amongst the battlefield are parts of the ships that had fallen above and dead bodies of Imperial Gaurdsmen who had obviously sided with the unknown astartes. Up above the haze of the sky is turned to red and orange as drop pods stream toward the area of the fortress. Once the first one hits the scouts see the iconography of the Salamanders. They realize that their captains must immediately be appraised of their brothers' situation.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Captain Amun watched from the command throne as the _Esoteric_ exited warpspace and the bridge's main viewscreen was engulfed with pics and recordings from the battle that raged on the planet below. He stroked his chin subconsciously as he analyzed the situation. Seeing the heresies unfold in person were different that the sporadic images that had flooded his mind before their trip through the Empyrean.
Amun stood up and nodded to the ship's captain to proceed as planned, before walking briskly out of the bridge and towards his quarters. He had already informed his company of the Word Bearers' treachery, and within the hour, they would be prepared to make planetfall.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Denoriel?"

The eyes on the impassive face asked the unasked question.

"Our Scouts report that the remainder of the Sons of Perturabo hold the remnants of the Fortress. The Center Citadel and the inner Sanctum with it's walls are held intact, and manned, while the middle walls are breached, but held by a Variant of the Cataphract Tactical Dreadnought armour. We cannot classify it, although it appears to be more heavily armed than our own such suits. Members of the Imperial Army (OOC: they were the Imperial Army, before the Heresy, Vilhelm ;D) can be found. The Iconography of the attacking forces cannot be ascertained - there are confused reports of it being similar to the Thousand Sons, but not quite, and yet the tactics are reminiscent of the Sons of Lorgar. Also, the Forge masters of the Salamanders have made planet fall. Not all scouts have reported back, Lord Admiral."

"Appreciated, Captain." Sucking his teeth at the usual clipped fashion of his Senior Captain's reports, he realised that whatever happened was of major importance. The Iron Warriors themselves were one of the two Siege Master specialists of the Astartes. Admittedly, although Dorn's Marines were the Defensive specialists, and Iron Warriors Grand Companies dedicated to the breaking of fortresses, they were still formidable foes.

The drifting remains of battle were strange. There were many, many bodies, shrunken or exploded with the force of decompression, butlittle debris otherwise. It was unlikely that such forces would just up and leave after it, but it seemed that way.

"Lord Admiral, broken reports are coming through from planetside again. They are broken, and there is limited pictfeed, but audio is acceptable."

"Put it on the Pict-screen."

"M'lord."

Immediately, the blue flickering as the vid-screen powered up bathed the normal black light of the Bridge, the Night suited eyes of the Night Lords overcompensating for the sudden brightness, and were blinded for a few milliseconds, until their Retina's adjusted.

Explosions and static could be heard, and the faint voice of Sergeant Coerhyll, a Veteran Scout who had been recruited with Somnium on Nostramo. Noxus Somnium trusted him completely.

When the pict scattered in, decorated by Static, Coerhyll could be seen. Battered, bloody, and missing an arm, Bolter in hand smoking, as if recently fired.

"My... ord... The forces of th.... ors have pu... ed us back... ship. We cannot evac... ate. Coord... loaded into... the Relay." Bolters could be heard firing, war cries and the clash of steel echoed in the background. The Screen flickered as Coerhyll pivoted on the spot, to fire his Bolter one handed into the mass of a Dark Red Marine. His armour twisted with arcane sigils, and edged in Silver. Understanding at last why the Thousand Sons were apparently part of the fighting, when they were on the other side of the Galaxy, Somnium turned to Denoriel.

"No legion has that insignia! Identify it! I want it done yesterday!"

Turning back to the vid screen, he caught the Dark Red Traitor, if that was what it was, turn aside Coerhyll's Bayonetted bolter, and scythe it's already dripping Chainaxe through the chest of the Veteran Sergeant. Somniums old friend died then. But not before spitting into the Visor, bloody spittle dribbling down the helm of the fiend.

Maniacal laughter erupted from the Vox piece of the Red Armour. Smiling at the Vid pict, it knelt in front. "The True Gods are here to claim this Galaxy as their own. And I am here to aid it's conquest. The Warp overtakes me. Lackeys of the False God Emperor, the Sons of Lorgar will prove their worth, even if he will not."

"Bastard", was the one word Denoriel heard before he saw the huge Pallasz, the blade gifted by Konrad Kurze to his Commanding Officer and mentor fly straight and true into vid screen.

"Planetfall. We shall remove those blasphemous heads from the necks of those Bastards. Nightmares, form up with me. We shall Teleport into the center of this Emperor Forsaken Battlefield. Denoriel, it is time for you to take command. I shall take the Nightmares, you marshal the assault in the Stormbirds and Helltalons. Trust to your instincts, my friend."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"But by the Emperor's bloody throne, what do you think that will lead to, other than us being slaughtered? We should think this through carefully, and first of all make contact with any other Legions ship in the area, so that we can co-ordinate an assault that might do some damage!" Denoriel said quickly, stepping even quicker to intercept the commander.
"And also, you know I hate to command large troops," he added pleadingly, but to no avail he knew. This battle was far too important to be left with some lower-rank. Still, if a man didn't have hope, he had... well, less.

Seeing the look he got by the commander though, he felt irritation bubble inside him. His liege was a good commander, no doubt about it, but keeping his head cool was not exactly one of his greatest traits.

"You ther'r," he shouted to a marine standing near the vox, "get on the vox with any allied ships you can find!"
Seeing as the marine nodded and went to the task, he added "And be DAMNED FAST, this is an emergency!"

Turning back, he tried to make his face look pleadingly, and said "please, my lord? We accomplish nothing by wasting our lives."

All the while, he thought over how he was gonna command the troops. He cursed himself for being such a lazy-back, he could not remember what the Stormbirds or Helltalons were...


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

One of Amun's attendants helped him with the last few fastenings of his armor as the _Esoteric_'s captain opened a vox between the bridge and Amun's private quarters.
"My lord, we've recieved a vox-hail from another ship in orbit above the planet. The Night Lords, it seems."
"Tell them that we may achieve the best results if we make planetfall in tandem. Get their commander on the vox. I will speak to him personally." Amun's helmet locked in place with a hiss, and his bolt pistol snapped into place on his thigh as the mag-lock engaged. He then took his halberd from the attendant and headed back towards the bridge at his usual, brisk pace.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

As Estever marched back onto the bridge to hear Corporal Delfas’ report he noticed through the viewports that there were several other astartes ships. “Must be big...” he mumbled, and walked on.

“Report Delfas.”

“well…uh…my lord. I…I think that you should look at it yourself” with that Corporal Delfas swung the vid camera around towards the hell that surrounded the smoking ruins called a fortress. “As you can see my lord the Iron Warriors are still fighting with everything that they still have at their disposal, but the unnamed astartes legion along with their…allies…are seemingly without number.”

Estever’s eyes drifted from the hellish fight to the small hill behind the Warriors soon to be grave if they weren’t saved. “…about as smart as iron…Thank you Delfas, deploy your troops along that hill behind the disgrace of a fortress that the Warriors built…the 11th will be deployed on site, along with armor, when you have secured the area.”

“Yes my lord,” replied Delfas.

Just moments before Delfas turned off the communicator Estever stopped him “Oh Delfas, stay alive your too valuable a resource to lose for these Iron bastards.”


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm bellowed into a Word Bearers face as he shoved the head of is warhammer into his chest, pulping his innards. The noise was horrific, the baneblades behind him hadnt stoped firing once. somehow the menials that were still in the citadel behind the walls were able to cart out ammunition to the frontlines and tanks. The terminators who had energy weapons mounted on them didnt need to worry about ammo, just overheating. The East and South walls were blown out and had been turned into endless trenches, redoubts and killzones by his warriors when the waves of the enemy were pulling back for numerous counter assaults. 

They had held out for a week now. A week of the purest hell he had ever been in. His men had fought valiantly and towards the end of the seventh day they prepared for their last battle. Then they came. Reports from the sensor room flooded through the astartes' helms saying that their brothers had entered system and were here to save them. A few hours latter drop pods could be seen dropping to their location. As they landed and their brothers rushed out, the Salamanders, his men let out a cry of jubilation and rdoubled their efforts. Many of the Imperial Army that had been stationed with him and his company were dead, with the exeption of the few in tanks and those in the ramshackle bunkers and redoubts that had been quickly built. 

He let loose into a group of charging daemons with all of his weapons and they died immediately. He roared as a horned bullheaded daemon with an axe lept at him, and moved to kill it. It swung its axe at his torso but it glanced off the thick armor. He swung his warhammer in a wide arc and knocked its head off before the rest of its group charged him. He waded in, his retinue following, knowing his armor would protect him. As he brought another daemon down he felt a sharp pain in his upper right thigh and fell to one knee. His retinue closed around him as he pulled a spine that had been shot by some denizen of the warp. He slowly got up and they made their retreat back into the safety of their defences. 

Apothecary Gar ran over to him, _"Sir! Let me see your leg!" _He motioned for him to go away but Gar stayed put. He winced as he checked the wound, _*"I'll be fine Gar, go see to the wounded who need your help." *_ Gar looked at him questioningly, _"Sir, you have multiple wounds all over you that need to be addressed.."_*"As do we all Gar! I dont need it now, our brothers who are not in Terminator armor need you more."* Gar nodded and ran off. As the traitorous horde pulled back to get ready for another assault one of his retinue called him, _"Sir, the menials were able to get the vox back up and running they want to know what they should say to our brothers."_ From the picts that had flooded every Astartes HUD he knew that the Night Lords, Salamanders, Luna Wolves, Blood Angels, Thousand Sons, World Eaters and Imperial Fists had answered thier call. He looked at the marine who had asked him, brother Halkur, one of the finest warriors he had ever commanded,_* "Patch me through." *_he said.

He got a thunbs up telling him that he was connected to the transmitter and that the signal was being sent, although it was just audio he knew his brothers would understand his message,_* "Brothers, I am Vilhelm Ironheart, Warsmith of the Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company." *_An explosion behind him and a fanatical cheering went off behind him, _*"We dont have much time. The situation here is grim and I thank you all for answering our call. I am sure Dorn's bastard sons will enjoy aiding us,"*_ The tone in his voice suggested he still remembered the feud between the two legions, _*"Although I am willing to put aside such petty feuds for we are all sons of the Emperor. We have been betrayed brothers, Lorgar's sons have made pacts with the warp and seek to take this fortress. We cannot let this happen, this system is a back door to the Imperium and if it is taken they will have a straight shot to Terra, for that is surely where they are headed. We are almost over run, I emplore to make planetfall immediately and help to bolster*_----" 

His signal was suddenly cut out and a voice cut into every Astartes helm on the planet and the ships in orbit, _"Hello my erstwhile brothers. I am Chaplain Frome of the Word Bearers, and I have been sent here to illuminate our brothers, the Iron Warriors. I thank you all for coming for now we can tell you the message also, the Emperor has betrayed us all. We must march to terra and thrust our spears into his heart! Our brothers here are unfortunately staunch loyalists to the Emperor and must be eradicated. You will all die, it has been written."_ The signal cut out and Vilhelm's voice came back on to the vox, except this time it was only for his men, _*"Kill them all brothers! Let them know that the Sons Of Olympia fear nothing!"*_ 

The guns of the Iron Warriors fired mercilessly at the now moving mass of bodies as it rushed the walls and bulwarks again. He let out a roar of hatred as he and the men around him charged the horde, their brothers guns covering them, with only the desire to kill all of the heretics on this planet.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Zeta, the Alpha Legion Battle Barge burst out of Warpspace and into orbit around the planet.

Captain Kiron was standing by a viewing port and saw the ships of the other Space Marine Legions, came to help the Iron Warriors. He took the sight in for a few more seconds before striding over to his second in command, Sergeant Andreas. As he walked over to him a voice blasted out over the vox. All activity on the bridge stopped and everyone listened to the transmission. It went: *"Brothers, I am Vilhelm Ironheart, Warsmith of the Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company. We dont have much time. The situation here is grim and I thank you all for answering our call. I am sure Dorn's bastard sons will enjoy aiding us, although I am willing to put aside such petty feuds for we are all sons of the Emperor. We have been betrayed brothers, Lorgar's sons have made pacts with the warp and seek to take this fortress. We cannot let this happen, this system is a back door to the Imperium and if it is taken they will have a straight shot to Terra, for that is surely where they are headed. We are almost over run, I emplore to make planetfall immediately and help to bolster----"* Then the voice was cut off and another spoke: _"Hello my erstwhile brothers. I am Chaplain Frome of the Word Bearers, and I have been sent here to illuminate our brothers, the Iron Warriors. I thank you all for coming for now we can tell you the message also, the Emperor has betrayed us all. We must march to terra and thrust our spears into his heart! Our brothers here are unfortunately staunch loyalists to the Emperor and must be eradicated. You will all die, it has been written."_ As that voice finished, the voice of Captain Vilheim again cut over the vox with: *"Kill them all brothers! Let them know that the Sons Of Olympia fear nothing!"* 

As the information contained in the message and its consequences sunk in, Kiron turned to Andreas and said, "Take down the Assault Squads and strike hard at the traitors. I will try to contact the other legions before following you down with the rest of the Legionnaires. Understand Sergeant?"

"Yes sir."

"Very good, Sergeant. Dismissed."

As the Sergeant moved off to fulill his orders, Kiron prepared to make contact with his fellow Legions.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The two men stood opposite each other, each one complete opposites of the other, the Iron fist and Velvet Glove, one the fighter, the other the pacifier. The explosions of anger were nothing new to Denoriel, and the despite the ugly temper possessed by his Commanding Officer, he knew the buttons to press which calmed him down.

The throbbing of the veins in his temple could clearly be seen, his square jaw clenched shut, and his pallid skin taut and muscles could be straining as the Lord Admiral of the 8th Legion struggled to calm down.

"Understood. Put out hails to the other craft in the system. Scan the ground. Find any orbital defences that may be powering up. I want them destroyed before our assault. Have the Depradus, Enfiladus, and The Golgotha locate the Word bearers Encampment. I want those areas targetted with Novacannon and Lance Strike. Have the Escorts search the debris for any hidden traitor ships."

"Yessir," came the replies from Helmans Vassily and Officer of Ordnance Gerhardt. Snapping to attention, they sprinted off after the return salute, and made their orders known. The well oiled and veteran ships crew began to move immediately, and as the Astropath made the orders known to the other Battleships, the dozen ships in the Fleet carried them out with mechanical efficiency.

The Astropath then changed her Frequency, and the relayed messages asking for identification and support went out. 

Almost immediately, a report came in from the Thousand Sons, their Strike Cruiser the _Esoteric_ under command of Lord Amun, and several other signatures from the Alpha Legion's battlebarge Zeta, as it bursed from the Immaterium was found. The World Eaters White and Blue Livery could be seen clearly in the vidscreens, just before the Blast Shields were raised once more. The Bane of Nangremar was an old, old ship. It was on Fredriech VI when the Noxus Somnium fought alongside the 41st Company of the World Eaters, as a mere Initiate on his first campaign. Other ships were making their presence known yet still as they forced their way through the warp into the system.

Suddenly, a torrent of heretical litany spilled from the mouth of a Chaplain Frome over the Vox.

"Turn that off - now! I will not have it's like aboard my ship. Fidn out where it's broadcasting from. I want a salvo of melta torpedoes on that location!"

"Sir - we can't turn it off - the Vox is not switched on!"

"What madness is this?"

Still the voice came through, and it took a moment for the Lord Admiral to recognise that the Chaplains words were appearing in his own head.

"Block the signal!"

"Sir?"

"Do it, damn it!"

Finally, the voice stopped, midsentence, although they were now blind as to where the Chaplain was hiding.

"Sir, we have a contact from the _Esoteric_, requesting contact with the Fleet Commander."

"Fine - get the Marines at Battle stations, Denoriel, I'll join you before the planet fall. I shall patch through the objectives after talking with my fellow commanders."

Holding his hand out, he waited for Denoriel to accept the Warriors hand shake of the gripped wrists. No nonsense. Business like. _Job Done_.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Denoriel took his commanders hand and did the shake. Now his liege was thinking clearly again, and Denoriel could now go to battle knowing their assault would be wastly more effective, and safer, now that all threats were being taken care of. 
With a "Good luck with the captians," and a wink, he went off to do what he was ordered to do.

Humming a peaceful melody as he walked towards the hangar to get the Hell Talons ready, he tried to remember which way it was... then found the way as several passing marines pointed out the direction for him. Damn, they knew him well! Or rather, they knew the song well. He never hummed anything peaceful other than when he was going to battle. 
And they also knew how bad his sense of direction was.

After checking in on the Hell Talons and giving the order to get ready, he went to the Battle Stations... again guided by the helpfull passing marines.
"Well, lads," he shouted as he entered and came face to face with several squads of marines already assembled. Rumours travelled fast.
"I see you are already ready for battle, thank you for that," he continued, "now all we do is wait for the order to assault, so take some time to check that you have everything, that all systems are operational, and," turning to the assault marines, "that your jump packs are fuelled all up!"

Happy with his little speech, he found himself a nice spot and leaned back against the wall, relaxing a little before the fight.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Amun of the Thousand Sons was once again in his command throne, this time in full battle regalia, when he heard the distress call from the Iron Warriors, followed by the heretical message from the Word Bearers. Of course, he had prepared for this; He was a son of Magnus, after all.
"Sever all feeds, vox or otherwise."
"But milord, we'll be effectively blind!"
"Do it." The bridge went silent after a few moments, all pic-feeds, vox channels, and otherwise were immediately cut short. The crew stayed at their stations, but all eyes were on Amun, wondering what his motives were and what he would do next.
"Re-open the line with the Night Lords. There are matters we should discuss." After getting the go-ahead from the _Esoteric_'s astropath and vox managers, he relayed his first message, hoping that the Night Lords had re-opened a few of their own lines.
"This is Lord Amun of the _Esoteric_, does anyone read me?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Iradius sat unsurely at the head of his squad in the drop ship. It seemed strange that the men who had so recently been his equals were now subordinate to him. The beutifuly crafted power sword hung at his side, waiting to be drawn, and his new unfamiliar bolt pistol was slung in a holster waiting to bark death to his foes. He missed his boltgun. 

As the ship landed, one of three in this group, and the hatch opened he and his squad marched out onto a craterous wasteland. Imediately, they all noticed the 'forterace' in the distance. It was in a sorry state even they could see that it was in danger of falling. The full severity of the situation came to them when they realised why the land aroud it seemed to move. The land for miles was nothing but an enormous army of enemies. Iradius called the squads sniper over. 

"Look thru your scope, what is it that the Iron wariors are fighting."

The sniper kneeled, leveling his rifel and peered thru. after making some slight adjustments he cried out. 

"Emporer save them! They fighting Astarates!"

Iradius grabed the weapon from the scout. Looking thru he saw what were unmistakeably marines in colors he did not know. Scatered among them were... Daemons. Why? Whos trechory was it that would consort the most loyal of the crusades forces with its most reviled enemies?

"Scout seargent to comand ship. Were going to need more firepower."

---

Inacio listened as an aide read him the reports coming in from the scouts. Some had barely had time to respond haveing landed close enughf to the unknown foe to be slaughtered as they left their ship or shot down on aproach. Most had been lucky enught to survive. The scouts close enughf had been ordered to pick out probable comand locations and try to neutrilise them stealthily. He didnt expect much succses. 24drop pods were prepared to fly. As soon as the remaing 16 were ready they would drop. Along with Isaac, 15preadators, 12whirlwinds, 5land raiders, and twenty dreadnaughts. Isaac was already pestering him for clearence, but he knew that against so many foes, only an all out assault could posibly win. Even with only 300 tactical marines and fifty terminators, everything available had to be ready. He only hoped that the scouts could keep themselves hiden for another few hours. It was then that his brief reverie was interupted by another aide.

"Sir!, were picking up a transmition. Its not directed at us though."

"Play it, open a live chanal but maintain radio silence untill I speak."

"This is Lord Amun of the Esoteric, does anyone read me?"


Inacio waited. For now he had to assume that everyone not under his direct comand was an enemy.

---

(Psst! Hey vilhelm...)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

(just noticed the psst colonel. what?)

Scene 3;

As you and the other Captains begin to bring soldiers down to the surface or open comms with each other a small fleet enters system. The fleet consists of three Emperor's Children vessels and two Death Guard cruisers. They slowly drift into your formation but do not answer any vox hails.....As this new problem arises the soldiers planetside are begging for more men to be dropped lest they be overwhelmed like the Iron Warriors. The horde seems endless and will not stop unless it kills everything in its way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

'Lord Amun, I copy, this is Lord Admiral Noxus Somnium of the Night Lord, Captain of the 8th Company, and Captain of the Depradus. Your hail is well met!

Good captain, would you care to support us during the Assault? Any and all help would be gratefully recieved!"

Just as the sentence finished, and the message was sent by the Astropath, the red warning lights of unknown contacts flickered across the starfield display.

"Unknown Contact, bearing zero-seven-seven degrees; Second Unknown Contact, bearing zero-eight-zero degrees; Third unknown contact..."

And so the Servitor hooked up to the Starfield map droned on.

"I know goddamn it, we have a contact. Find out who they are! I want hails out, make then anonymous, I want no enemy knowing we are present."

"Command Registered, Captain" came the automated system in command now that the marines commanding those areas had assembled in the Assault Bays.

"Captain Denoriel?"

"Yes Captain?" came the low drawl of his Assault Captain.

"I want you to take the first through to 8th Chapters. Keep the 9th and 10 Chapters aboard the Battleship. Unknown contacts have entered the System, and have not anwered any hails or Messages from this vessel. The Coordinates are being uploaded into your HUD. You commanders are being updated with their own. Good Hunting, I shall join you when I can"

"Understood".

The first of the Stormbird assault boats dropped out of the gantry, followed swiftly by the Hell Talon escort fighters. 6 minutes later, a rain of 80 Dreadclaw Drop Pods shot out of the belly of the Dominator Cruiser.

As the countdown showed that the first of the Assault Wave in the heavy assault craft, the Stormbirds and their escorts were piercing the upper atmosphere, Captain Somnium ordered the Bombardment of the target area to commence.

"Targetting trajectories are correct?"

"Affirmative, Captain. All Anomalies accounted for. 87.91% Accuracy."

"Good enough. Commence Saturation. Brother Captains of the Night Lords - the time is now - enact Protocol Nine-Zero-Zero-Three, Kraken formation." 

The blaze of firepower coming from the starboard broadside battery overloaded the viewing screens of the other ships in the Relief fleet - all sensors at the maximum attempting to identify the five new contacts blacking out as energy readings spiked, and then disappeared in a crackle of static.

When the screen eventually returned, the Night Lords fleet were nowhere to be seen, only the killer shark nosed shapes of the closing contacts were in view.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"Captain Denoriel?" 
Suddenly the commanders voice was on his vox.
"Yes Captain?" he answered slowly, stiffling a yawn.

"I want you to take the first through to 8th Chapters. Keep the 9th and 10 Chapters aboard the Battleship. Unknown contacts have entered the System, and have not anwered any hails or Messages from this vessel. The Coordinates are being uploaded into your HUD. You commanders are being updated with their own. Good Hunting, I shall join you when I can"

"Understood."
Sighing as the vox channel went dead, Denoriel pushed himself from the wall, and opened the vox to chapters 1 through 8, and the Hell Talons.
"Hey, may I get your attention, people!" He said, making all eyes present turn on him.
with another small sigh, he continued, "We have orders to go planetside and launch an attack. Stormbirds, get in your drop pods! Hell Talons, be ready to set off as soon as the first pod is fired, I trust you will keep us safe on the way down!"
"Yes captain!" several voices rung in his ears, as the seargants (and many normal marines) answered at the same time.
"And don't talk at the same time! you're bursting my head!"
This produced several fits of laughter, but thankfully, none on the vox. He always kept the channels open so that no vital info could get past him. Made it hell of alot harder to concentrate on what was in front of him, but he had good training. Only channel he didn't have access to was the commanders own.
"Well... time to get flying," he said sourly. He didn't like the drop pods. He didn't like fighting. All he really wanted to do... was get some lemonade. That would be just the thing to freshen things up. Or some ale... wine too. That wasn't bad, just a bit classy for him, but still not bad. And then... 

and so he kept going as he entered the pod, felt the small jolt as they launched, and went flying through the atmosphere, guarded by squadrons of Hell Talons...

OOC: I'll try to come up with a little more for when we get to the planet, soon xD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:The two captains of the Emperor's Children and Death Gaurd ships are NPC's who will be played by me at the moment. feel free to interact with them as you wish, for now their intentions are unknown to your characters.

Vilhelm turned to face one of his retinue, the techmarine Thors, _"Captain two more ships have entered in system and are making hails to the surface for us. They wish to speak with you immediately."_ Damn, he thought, _*"Make sure the void shields are still up and running, I dont want anymore surprises."*_ He and his men had been forced back to the citadel behind the walls after the north wall had finally collapsed. Of the one thousand men he had had at the beginning of this siege, five hundred remained now and the only tanks still around were the two baneblades who had pulled back into the citadel and the basilisks and vindicators firing from its bastions. All of his terminators still lived, all three hundred of them, and the last two hundred astartes were the best he had.

They now had time to rest a little as the horde outside was pounded and died against the vastness of the citadel. They could see their brothers who had landed far off making their own defenses and fighting back, but they were too far away to help as of yet. He made his way to the War Room and brought the vid screen up as he took off his helmet. Two Captains appeared on the screen, one a bulky Death Guard and the other an elegant Emperor's Children. The two men smiled as they saw his face, _*"Brothers, I am pleased that you two have answered our call." *_his voice was weary. The Emperor's Children Captain answered first, _"Vilhelm this is the last time we come to save your sorry arse again."_ He chuckled lightly. The Death Guard spoke next, *"You do have a habit of getting yourself into much trouble."* Vilhelm, despite the circumstances smiled, _*"It is good to see you again old friends. Augustus, Kourt I have much to tell you about our situation. Tell me, have you any word from our other brothers' ships in orbit?"*_

The two of them shook their heads, *"No, we have much to tell you too brother. A grave act of betrayal has been committed and as of yet we do not know who among us are our allies so we have cut off communication from the other ships. I and my men are preparing to make planetfall and will be by your side in that citadel very soon brother. Make sure that there is enough space for us to do quick dropoffs on the top of your citadel."* said Kourt, the large Death Guard captain. His video cut out as he left to finish his company's preparations. Augustus spoke again, _"Vilhelm, I and my men are going to stay in orbit and keep control of our fleet in case we are needed. We must keep in constant contact."_ Vilhelm nodded,_* "My thanks brother." *_he cut the feed. Thors' voice came over his vox, _"Sir, the void shields are up and running at full capacity. We should be able to sustain a few more bombardments."_ The warning klaxons started blarring as he strode out of the room, he could see Imperial Army soldiers sprinting as they ran to certain objectives in the citadel. 

*"Report!"* he yelled into his vox. Thors answered back, _"Incoming orbital bombardment!"_ He knew even though their shields were up that the citadel would shake as if falling apart as its shields were hit, ammo dumps could go off and numerous other problems. He started yelling into his vox, _*"Everyone ready for impact! Get all auxilary units to battlestations! I want all the clamps and ties on the dumps tightened---" *_he stopped, _*"Thors how do we know the bombardment is head for us?"*_ The techmarine asnwered back, _"IF it is headed for the horde outside than it is cutting it pretty close sir. Either way we are getting hit."_ he cursed under his breath as the fortress started to shake as the massive firepower came through the atmosphere.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

The _Esoteric_'s remaining communications relays were re-opened just in time to pick up another two ships exiting the Immaterium. They did not immediately open fire on the other ships in orbit, so Amun ignored them for the time being. He returned his attention to his conversation with Lord Somnium of the Night Lords 8th Company.
"Well met, Lord Somnium. Yes, I believe it would be mutually beneficial if we were to combine our efforts to aid the Iron Warriors. Relay the drop coordinates and we will meet on the surface." He then turned to the ship's captain.
"I will lead the stormbird assault, while our terminators strike via drop-pod. You are to act in my absence; Be cautious, but treat any new vox-hails as friendly, unless it is obviously otherwise." The captain saluted as Amun awaited a reply from the Night Lords.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

As Estever walked through the decks towards the Stormbirds and thunderhawks.

"We're deploying tactical squads first with assault squads following immediately, both via drop pods. once they have made contact with Delfas and secured the perimeter everything that we have left will deployed ASAP." Estever was telling the Commander of the Bridge, "once the 11th has left The Defiant move the ship to the far side of the planet, I want as many uneventful encounters with anyone. Unless the Emperor Himself is with them trust no one else...got that?"

"Of course sir." Replied the man.

Estever walked towards his command squad wondering on what went wrong in his life that he had to witness this terror.

"What's the ETA for us to leave?"

"With us leaving last sir, it should only be a few minutes, also the perimeter is secured and defenses are being erected as we speak...with all the other legions dropping pods and fighters our men went unnoticed with no causalities," responded Baladin the Bearer of the 11th standard. With that Estever led his personal warriors, and true friends, into the last drop pod and was jettisoned at a mind numbing speed towards the planet.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Inacio, turned to the coms officer and noded once. The silence was brokn by the whir of the transmiters coming back online.

"(Coms officer, transmit on a wide frequency, make sure anyone listening can here, screen out incoming transmitions to individual stations to be filtered for anything important, if you find anything feed it thru the main com system and make sure anyone talking with us can here it. I want everything in then ASAP. I dont like seecrets.)" Muttered inacio to the coms offier.

Turning to the main console, he spoke more loudly.

"Helo. This is Captain Inacio of the blood angels ship MadridIII hailing the Esoteric and the unidentified Night lords ship. I am establishing all signals picked up by my ship on an open chanal so that we may comunicate freely with anyone in range of my coms unit.

I am aware of the Iron wariors situation, and we are preparing to send a full assault force as soon as we are prepared to send all units simultaniusly. I urge you to do the same, our strike will begin in 42 muinets and 53 seconds. As soon as that moment arrives, I sugest you be prepared to do the same. Our intelegence sugests that our enemies are in fact some of our own. I dont know why that is, but I came to aid the Iron wariors, and that is what I will do. My force consists of a full armor compliment 40% infantry compliment, and one Warhound class titan. You will of course understand why I monitored your comunications given the situation, I hope that we may now be compleatly open with eachother. May the emporer be with you.

---

Isaac flexed his titans arms in his mind. 39 muiets 28 seconds. 27 seconds. 26 seconds.

---

Iradius cried out, the squad had been moving into sniping positions on an enemy post, but as they arived, they had somehow predicted their location and engaged to close combat before the squad could react. He was glad his premotian had come with a power sword.

He wished the rest of the squad was as well equiped...

---

Clarification, what Inacio did basicaly makes it so everyone can here everyone else, and The MadridIII is the relay between everyones comunications. It is however being filtered so pscic heresy transmitions wont interupt it. 

I'm sorry, but My posts may be a bit touch and go for a while, were having some computer probloms (thank god for the public library)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"My brothers," Denoriel suddenly began saying into the vox. He could almost feel the tension.
"My brothers," he repeated, "the time has come."
Then he looked at the few men in the drop pod, nodding to some, before he quickly unsheeted his claws, and quickly stabbed the men closest to him that had not responded the right way to his speech. As he did so, he cried "Death to the False Emperor! For the Night Lords! For Chaos!!!"
2 of the others in the pod did the same, killing the stunned marines.
He could hear combat be joined as the loyalist Hell Talons were shot down. It soon stopped though, leaving his servants victorious.
Opening the private vox to the eight chapters again, he called out, "Stormbirds...Brothers! This is but the beginning. Now, we walk the true path to glory. Now, we walk the path of Chaos!"
sliding his claws back, he added, "When you land, gather in what remains of your squads, then report to me. I want the total amount of losses. Also, I must ask you to act as if you serve the False Emperor, act as if we still remain loyal. Then the misguided fools will be easy prey for us! For Chaos!"
A multitude of voices answered, "For Chaos!" along with a few, "For the Emperor!"
"And find and kill the remaining vermin!"
Sitting back, he relaxed again. Soon, playtime would be over...

OOC: I think there is only room for 8 marines in a pod


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"Greetings Brothers, I am Captain Ares Kiron of the Alpha Legion 6th Company," said Kiron over the vox. "I wish to inform you all that my troops are launching a strike on the traitorous forces arrayed against us and that we will strike in 40 minutes, at the same time as the forces of the Blood Angels. I believe that all other ground forces should be sent at the same time so we have the best chance of crushing the traitors. For any who wish to join us in the assualt be ready to launch in 36 minutes and 49 seconds." Kiron then ended the transmission.

He then used his helmet vox to contact Andreas down on the planet surface. "Sergeant how are things going down there?"

He heard the bang of bolter fire before Andreas spoke, "We are facing heavy resistance. We are pinned down. We killed many but not enough. Casualties so far have been minimal, but I do not expect that to last much longer."

"Hold your position, sergeant. Help will arrive in 35 minutes. Do you think that you can hold that long?"

"We must, sir."

"We will be down soon Brother."

Kiron checked the time from a screen to his right. 34 minutes and 11 seconds to go.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Amun stood stoically on the bridge of the _Esoteric_ as a Captain Inacio of the Blood Angels and Captain Kiron of the Alpha Legion made hails over the now-broadened vox channel. Before he could reply, a surge of pain spiked in the back of his conscience.
_So... The first seeds of blasphemy have been sown. Sooner than I had expected..._
Amun stood firm, attempting to keep his footing as the psychic pain subsided. The _Esoteric_'s captain snuck a sideways glance at the space marine's legs buckled slightly.
"Are.. you okay, milord? Has something happened?" The shipmaster commented on his lord's odd behaviour.
"I am not sure, and that is what is truly worrisome." After regaining his composure, Amun turned to the astropath, who nodded to show that she was ready to relay a message.
"This is Amun of the Thousand Sons. In the agreed 30 minutes, I will lead my forces to the aid of the Iron Warriors. Any who wish to join me, ask Lord Somnium for the coordinates." He then paused a moment before walking briskly out of the bridge and towards his awaiting stormbird.
_Emperor protect us all._


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Thank you mordeth, I didnt know that. 

Isaacs heart pounded, and the seconds seemed to stretch into infinity. 3... 2... 1...

"FACE YOUR DOOM!!!" 

He cried, the titan leaping phisicaly from the ship of its oun acord, plumeting thru the atmosphere twards the planets surcace, liegons of traitors arrayed before him. Surrounding him was a clowd of drop pods, 400 blood angels arrayed into 50, 8 man squads, thunderhawks carying numerous armored vihicles soon folowing. The time had come. 

Upon making landfall, the titan set about demolishing anything not able to identify itself in its range. Many heretical litanies were transmited to it, but they fell on deaf ears as the fury of abtle overtook him. 

---

Things were not going well for iradius. He and one other squad member still lived, but they were still fighting 4 enemy space marines. These people faught with an inane furver, and even Iradius's sword gave little advantage against them. But as they faught, the corse of fate changed. With a mighty crash a drop pod landed not 20 feet away, and a squad of tactical marines emerged. Imediately one of them opend fire with a heavy bolter crushing one enemy uterly, 6 of the remaining 7 blasted at a second with their combined bolterfire. Their seargent charged one of the remaining two with a power sword beheading him. Iradius with a shout impaled the last with his own blade.

"Come on, your with us now, the battle's begun!" Cried the tactical seargent.

---

Inacio observed the attack from orbit. Monitors desplayed raw data, and the shere size of the batle made it visable from the viewports. He had been pleased with how many others had joined with him in his tactic, all out war was the only way to meet the foe. 

It still disturbed him though. Why were they fighting their own? Why had they attacked the iron wariors?

Somthing was hapening. Somthing that would shape the history of the imperium for millenia to come. Inacio only wished he knew what.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Bright glaring sun rays flickered through the opening of the drop pod. Blinking Estever unhooked himself from the pod and walked through the encampment meeting with section leaders making sure that everything was perfect. _Besides the Iron Warriors being slowly pushed back into their...hole...everything is alright._ Estever thought to himself. Feeling at peace until the battle actually started he gazed out at the horror, until a vox rang though.

"Lord Estever, artillery units are all ready to begin the bombardment...only waiting your order."

With a sigh, knowing that this will be the last moment of rest Estever Spoke into his vox, "Fire...with the fury of the Emperor, let no rebel live as they break like ocean waves on our rock." 

And so the hill erupted into a giant flash as the Imperial Fists let their ordnance fly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As the Emperor's legions make planetfall and begin thier asault on the traitorous forces the ships in orbit begin to question the sudden absence of the Night Lords fleet. Captain Augustus of the Emperor's Children begins to open communiques with the others as Captain Kourt of the Death Guard has landed his forces on the citadel and is now bolstering the forces there. As the Imperial Fists's artillery barrage gets under way the tide of enemies seems to falter for a moment before surging forward toward all positions. The daemons and marines seem filled with a manic fervor that they had not before. 

Meanwhile in orbit a new fleet exits the warp, The Word Bearers have come to see how their bretheren fair in the fight against the Imperium._


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

A small blip catches the attentions of Inacio.

"You! I want to know what that is in five uinets or I'll have you discharged myself!" snaped Inacio at a scanners officer.

Inacio's nerves were frayed the battle could be going better, it wasent horible but He'd lost contact with 9 squads. At this rate the only thing he would be able to offer would be Isaac. At that point all his atentions were torn to the display screen. The small point had exploded into a masive rift, and a new fleet was coming out. 

"Oh shit." He muttered. Raising his voince at the coms officer he barked intstructions. "Same thing as last time, were on radio silence untill we know who that is."

Waiting tensely Inacio watched the layouts. This had better be good...

---

Iradius charged with the rest. They had joined with two other squads and marines had died. 19 of them now faught tooth and nail against these foul beasts. Tghats what they were, neasts. They faught with an inhuman ferocity, but the blood angels werent a force to belittle. 

---

Isaac smiled. It was good to be a titan.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Kiron winced as the drop pod smashed into the ground. I hate drop pods he thought as the hatches blew out and he and his squad charged onto the battlefield. The sight before their eyes was unbelievable. Bodies littered the ground and huge craters had been blasted into it. But this was not what held their attention. They saw brother fighting brother, a thing that should never have happened. Pushing this thought from his mind, Kiron charged into the rear of the nearest Word Bearer squad, his men right behind him.

Kiron and his squad carved through the Word Bearers until they came face to face with more Alpha Legionaires. Reconising Andreas, Kiron gave him a nod of greeting before they plunged back into the melee. The Word Bearers shall pay for their treachery thought Kiron.



The operatives crept out from the crater where they had hidden themselves. There were 5 of them, some of the best the Company had.They were hidden at the far edge of the battlefield, near the Word Bearers artillery. They were there by Captain Kiron's orders and their mission was to destroy the Word Bearers artillery. With their objective in mind, the operatives slipped away towards the target.


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

Caption Destrovar of the Dark Angels 6th Company looked out of the viewscreen. They had picked up a distress call encoded to the Iron Warriors legion code. Unfortunately the Warp had not favoured them, and they had stayed becalmed in a region of dead space for a while, unable to move forwards, except from under main engines. As they dropped out of warp, the Imperator Vis was met by a grim sight. A collection of ships from different legions orbited the planet. Imediately they were met by a barrage of comm signals crossing and mixed lines. 

Furion turned to his helmsman and made a short motion. 'Cut it off. We go in as undetected as possible. We have no idea what is going on down there. I will meet the officers in the chapel.' he turned and left the bridge as his helmsman made the all-points broadcast to all officers aboard.

---

Furion Destorvar was a giant. He was one of the elite Terran warriors, one of the first Dark Angels created with their Primarchs DNA. As such, he was much closer in stature, a full head higher than most under his command. enhanced moreso by his Artificer Armour with modified Lightning Claws. he had gained the weapon for an act of bravery. His old Power sword and Plasma Pistol lay well maintained, but untouched, on his weapons rack in his chambers. 

In the chappel. He was met by grim looks of his sergeants that matched his own.
'Today my brothers we face something terrible. We have rumors of brother fighting brother, and of foul sorceries and Magik. There are many of our brother legions here, there reaction, we are to assume is to help our Iron Warrior brothers. But until that is confirmed by a select signal known only to brothers of rank captain, we will not act. We will observe and wait.' He looked each one in the eye, and got a nod in response. Were he a normal man, he would have been shot for cowardice, but for a Space Marine of the Dark Angels, it was sound tactical thinking. The meeting was abrubtly disrupted by warning klaxons. There was something aproaching. 

Running to an intercom Furion shouted down it. 'What is it, treachery or contact?' ha muffled buzz came in reply. 'Well take us to the closest moon, within comms, but out of range of most weapons. We will prepare for ship to ship.' he looked around his men. They were ready and wanting to fight. 'Go. Ready your men. We prepare for boarding.'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Even as Inacio watched another contact apeared on the monitor, almost hiden amung the blosom of warp interference from the latest arivals. The orobital lanes would become far to crowded to ply at this rate. However as they watched the newest contact veered out away from the planet, taking up an orbit around the nearest moon. He wasent complaining. The Larger fleet however was somthing to wory about, several craft were distinctly visable, and more were apearing as he watched. They seemed to be maintaing radio silence as well so identification was nigh imposible. No matter, they had come to help the Iron wariors and that was their first objective. Turning his atentions anew to the monitor showing the state of the ground battle he winsed. The overall results looked promising, but the blood angels were sorely ounumbered. Much of the greatly anticipated artillary had been countered already, about 30% had already been destroyed, and another 25% was under enemy counter-bombardment. They were good. As he watched however, a group of vindicators struck deep into an enemy position near to the gates of the citidel, with that location as a foothold, they may concievably make a rush to the Iron wariors sides, and prepare a landing sight for evacuation of wounded and resuply of the fit. 

Taking use of a coms console, he sent an audio mesege to the surface. "tactical squads 1, 7, 23, 8, 12, 17 and 4, armor group 1, and terminator group 2 and 3. Rendevu at cordinants 02054-14920 with armor group 3. Make a foothold from there for more forces to push to the citidel. Artilary group 9 comence bombardment on those cordinents for 8.3 seconds. 2 muinets from now. That should have the misiles hitting just before the asault hits."

He made sure that the data was relayed to the mobile coms units on the planet so that allied forces could aid if nesisary. He would have informed the comanders himself, but he wanted to maintain radio silence.

---

Iradius's foot planted squarely on the chest of the downed enemy, he pulled his sword from its chest. Even as he did the vox crackled with the captains words.

"With me! In the name of the Imperium!" He cried.

The tactical squads seargent had been felled by a foul traitor, his armor painted in runes to make even the most bloodthirsty heretic squeemish. Since then, his bellowing proclomations of the imperial doctorine had held the squad together. Sheer volume had had somthing to do with it. Even so, the men had falen one by one untill they numbered only 8. A single squad.

As they pressed forward thru wave upon wave of the foe, they saw their alies linking up, and joined with them. After a point they were pointed in the corect direction quite clearly by an explosion of Whirlwind misiles up ahead. As they pressed forward, they saw 2 groups of vindicators bombarding a bunker full of heretics. Heavy weapons fire pelted from it, and numerous enemy footsoldirs charged forward close combat gear in hand. 

"Today is a good day to die!" Shouted Iradius with a furver that would put a chaplain to shame. And he ment it.

---

OOC: Vilhelm, is there anything on the battlefield big enughf to catch Isaac's atention?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: besides the inumerable enemies? not yet:grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As the Word Bearers fleet moves into the firing range of the other legion ships Captain Augustus of the Emperor's Children commands his ships to open fire on the new fleet. The Word Bearers answer in kind, but to the rest of the loyalist fleet Augustus's actions seem rash and occured with no provocation. What they dont know was that a message was sent to his and only his flagship from the traitorous fleet that tried to turn him and his men. Meanwhile the battle planetside is teetering on a knife edge, it could go either way, only the slightest of occurences could tip the balance. Captain Kourt and his Death Guard are now completely in the citadel and bolstering the Iron Warriors so that they may tend to their wounded and repair what has been damaged._

--------------------------

Augustus balked at the sight of the Chaplain in front of him on the viewscreen. The man's face was disgusting to look at, tattoos of chaotic sigils carved into his skin. The chaplain had tried to turn him and his men but he had cut off the feed quickly and ordered his ships to immediately open fire. His ship, The Golden Eagle, was a large battlecruiser and it shook as it loosed its broadside upon its new foes. The other five ships in his fleet, two light cruisers of the Emperor's Children, The Proudheart and The Valiant, and the other three being of the Death Guard, Kourt's flagship The Conqueror also a battlecruiser, another heavey cruiser The Dauntless and a light cruiser Barbarus's Needle. He opened up a comms to the rest of what he took to be the loyalist fleet, _"Brothers, this new fleet comes from the Sons of Lorgar. They, like their bretheren planetside, have betrayed our father the Emperor. If we do not destroy the fleet now they will surely overtake us."_


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Inacio cringed as ships began to open fire seemingly at random. Things were geting out of hand. He was prepared to take his ship as far away as posible to prevent unnesisary bloodshed, as a transmition interupted his thaught proses.

"Brothers, this new fleet comes from the Sons of Lorgar. They, like their bretheren planetside, have betrayed our father the Emperor. If we do not destroy the fleet now they will surely overtake us."

His mind filled with anger. Finaly he had a tangibal enemy, and a name to pin them on. Emporer help him nothing would stop him now. 

"Helmsman! Bring us to bear on the soms of logar! Weapons stations, prepare for full bombardment. Leave nothing in reserve, transfer all reserve power to the forward lances, and load all torpedos. I want everything to hit the first heretic that comes in range."

Comands given, Inacio turned to the coms officer. 

"Give me a chanal to the groud forces... This is Captain Inacio adresing all men of the blood angels deployed on the planet. Our foe has been identified. The word bearers have renounced the imperium, make sure that none escape alive. That is all."

He gave a brief glance at the tactical redout as they began to re-format the monitors for ship-to-ship tactical...

---

Iradius Raised his blade high above his head. Nothing could have instilled him with more fury than what he had just hear.

"Die like dogs you worthless traitors! Let your souls be damed by the emporer!" He cried bringing his blade down thru the body of one word bearer, and out into the head of another. Nothing wuld stop him now by the emporer he would enact retribution on those who betrayed their creator.

He was blind to his surroundings, nothing matered but the enemy.

He failed to notice that his alies were retreating. As he slew the last of the traitors within each he cast around for another. The bunker and the area around were deserted. He surged with anger again.

"Come back here! Retreet is not an option!" He cried at the disapearing figures of his alies. Even as he spoke these words, they fell holow, as a great shadow rose over him. 

Looking up he saw the last thing he wanted to see. The titan was geting ready to crush the whole area with a single step. 

Iradius found himself running even as the last sylable fled his lips. 

---

Isaac had compleatly forgoten what he was doing, this was just so much FUN!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: lol chafer, what a makabre titan you have xD

IC: Denoriel watched as about half of eight chapters formed up in new squads. The loyalists had been disposed of, and they were now a full force of true believers... Not that he cared much whom he served...

"Night Lords! Charge!" 
And with a roaring cry, he took off with the stormbirds, flying into combat with their jetpacks, straight into the running masses of Blood Angels! The rest of the troops followed shortly, slaughtering as they went. The Blood Angels got taken by complete surprise, and was now caught between the word bearers and the grand legions of the Night Lords.
A small smirk on his face, he decapicated a fumbling Blood Angel, then started flying around another foe. The enemy were true warriors, the shock had not lasted long, but long enough. The Night Lords had the advantage.

"Hell Talons!" Denoriel said over the vox, "assault the titan! Aim for the cockpit!"

With a hoorendous sound several hell talons came flying down, firing at the Titan.

OOC: well, what now?


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix stood on the alien ground, his company swarming around him like moths to a light, standing he awaited orders to attack the traitors, vulkan was taking his time he thought, relic blade sheathed at his side. At last the order came through, "Space Marines of the Salamanders Chapter arise! this is our time to conquer our enemies and the enemies of the Emperor! we will burn them, we will melt them, we will destroy them!" with that he unsheathed his relic balde and pressed the activation rune. "For the Emperor!" he yelled and desended into the chaos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: welcome karix. could you do us all a favor and post your character's information in the sign up thread? it would be greatly appreciated, and i will be able to fit you into the scheme of things.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: oh sorry sorry sorry i didn't see it until after i posted:shok:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Well if all my charictors were loyal and sane members of the imperium, it wouldnt be as much fun =D.

---

As the Madrid lanced directly twards the word bearers, all hell broke loose on the ground, Inacio was entirely shocked to see several reports of the Night lords taking up arms against his men. 

"Open up a general comunications chanal now! I want everyone to hear this. I will NOT suffer any more of this foolishness." He nearly screemed at the comunications officer.

"What the hell are you doing!" He screemed at the night lords and word bearers alike. "For the imperiums sake Why?! We were brothers in the great crusade! What posibly could turn you from the path to humanities manifrst destiny!?!"

As he spoke the madrid entered range of the word bearers ship. 

"Open fire!" He comanded turning from the comunications panal to the tactical readouts.

---

Iradius knew he was going to die. He knew they all were. And it would be glorious!

OOC: Please dont kill him I'm useing him in a 40k fiction so it would ruin everything if he went and died 10000 years earlier (I dont mind about the other few hundered though :wink:.

"For the emporer!!!" 

He shouted, turning his retreat into a charge, rallying the men around him, as he saw the night lords decapitating those that were unfourtunate to envounter them first. 

"Give the traitors what they deserve! Die well brothers!"

As they watched however, their glorious death was denied them. With a sound like the thunder of a thousand cannons, a hail of plasma rained as if in retribution from the gods themselves. The sky grew dark, and the ground shook. The blood angels slowed and looked back. As the word bearers were crushed and scatered by the feat of the god machine, its weapons rained death upon the night lords.

"Our deaths will not come today!" Cried iradius joyously, "Formk a defence, be ready to counter attack from the rear or frint, let Isaac finish, then we will slay whatever is left."

They were few. Even if they survived they would not sway this batle. But he was damed if they would die in vain.

---

Isaac Howeld with joy. He could almost feal the tiny ants beneath his feet, the death cries of those he rained plasma upon were as beutifull songs to his ears. 

The god machine was on the march.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The operatives planted their bombs on the Word Bearers artillery. They had not be detected as they sneaked in, as any that had seen them had been dispatched instantly. They quickly left the zone and headed towards the designated safe area. On arrival they detonated the bombs. The resulting explosion ripped through the Word Bearers artillery, destroying it and many Word Bearers standing nearby. The operatives grinned at their success and waited to be picked up.


The Legionaires had been about to link up with the closest Blood Angels squads when the Night Lords attacked. After the shock of seeing the sudden change of allegiance, Captain Kiron shouted over the vox to his men, "The Night Lords have betrayed us, just like the Word Bearers! We shall not suffer them to live! For the Emperor!" With that the Alpha Legion forces charged into the rear of the Night Lords, just as the massive explosion that signified the end of the Word Bearers artillery happened. Kiron cut down a Night Lord, his power sword cleaving through his armour easily. Many Night Lords were killed before they could adjust to the threat to their rear and Kiron could only hope that it was enough.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix looked up, "oh bugger" he thought as space marines suddenly appeared on the over side of the hill. "don't worry men its only.....um lets see....great, iron warriors" he turned back round, a captain was waiting at the bottom of the hill. activating his swinging his relic blade he yelled "kill the sons of chaos!!" leading the charge down the hill. 

AS he reached the bottom of the hill, he swung his sword, cutting into traitor marines left, right and center. "For the emporer!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_The destruction of the Word Bearers' artillery, while giving the Iron Warriors and Death Guard in the citadel some respite, did nothing to slow the horde down. Four large portals opened where each main loyalist force was, one in front of the citadel, one in front of the Imperial Fists and Salamanders, one for the Blood Angels and the last in fron of the Alpha Legion. A huge bloodthirster strode out of the portal, bloodletters flowing around it, and began to make its way toward the Blood Angels. A Keeper of Secrets danced out toward the hidden Alpha Legionaires and picked one up and cut it in half, the daemonettes around it screaming in pleasure. A Lord of Change flew out of the portal in front of the Imperial Fists and Salamanders position and began to work its terrible magic on their defences, horrors and winged daemons flying around the battlefield. A huge disgusting rotting corpse shambled out of the last portal in front of the citadel, a Lord of Pestilence (cant remember the actual name), giggling nurglings and plaguebearers milling around it. _
-----------------------

_The Word Bearer fleet began to bring its full force to bear on the loyalist fleet. The amount of firepower being exchanged was titanic and the massive naval battle could go either way at the moment._


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Iradius heard a huge thunderous boom as air was verry sudenly being sucked into the vacume of the warp. The wind blew all around them steeming into the masive portal that had apeared. Ready for anything, he turned to face what would come. As the bloodthirster materialised, its daemonic visage struck fear into the hearts of the blood angels. For about 4 seconds. 

Isaacs mighty war machine turned as it saw the mighty rift, even in his carnal euphoria, he knew he needed to pretect the blood angels from anything that they could not best. So it was with a mighty flash of plasma that the daemon met its end.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"All Power to the Guns!"

The order was shouted out by the Captains of each ship, as the full force of the Word Bearers fleet took the brunt of the opening salvo's. The Night Lord ships who had powered down and shut down all their systems, following the opening salvo of the Depradus and it's sister ships on the Iron Warriors fortress turned their broadsides and lances into the unprotected flanks of the reloading Loyalists.

Void shields failed as the torrent of Lance's scattered across the shields, stripping them down to nothing, just as the Torpedo strikes, Nova Cannons, and Broadsides hit full force.

Several vessels were destroyed in minutes, blazing wrecks among the debris of space. Several others were rapidly turning, to counter the atacks from in their midst, yet others were fleeing in blind panic as the Night Lords corpse shrouded ships slammed home shell after shell.

"Assault Boats, now!"

This last order came out from the until now hidden Depradus, lying in wait below the enemy fleets. The Emperors Children flagship was wide open, her port weaponry blown away by a Torpedo strike hitting the Forrard Magazine. A dozen Thunderhawks, their engines revving in their Grav harness as they powered up to transport the 9th and 10th Chapters, were straining until the release was hit, in waves of 3, the assault craft were catapulted into the blackness of space, dodging the huge floating pieces of shrapnel.

One thunderhawk wasn't quick enough to alter it's flight path, and a lance strike caught it's troop compartment, vapourising the assault craft.

Scores of similar Fighters, Bombers, and Boarding ships flew out from the dedicated Carriers in the Night Lord fleet, each homing in on their targets.

Noxus Somnium, his baroque Terminator armour donned, and his Pitch black Gothic Style devil horned helm covering his face heard all this over his In-ear Vox. He stooped as the first Champion of his Nightmares stretched the flayed skin cloak over the armour, the leathery patchwork sweeping the floor.

The Teleporter hummed with barely contained power - the 20 bodyguards of the best warriors in the Fleet stood around him - Lightning Claws, Thunder Hammers, Chainfists, Power Weapons, Heavy Flamers, MeltaFists... all manner of death dealing, even their armour was adorned with spikes and barbs. Each one was the equal of a dozen marines, having been tested in the flames of war for half a century.

These were the hammer blow, that would destroy the Loyalist dogs fleet.

He smiled, as he pictured the Terror he would sow...

The searing afterimage of the Teleporters beacon scarred the back of his eyes as the energy was released...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Vaz, whos ship are those nastys porting to?


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

Furion saw the Nightlords ship turn and fire on the Emperors Children flagship, and knew without a doubt it was treachery.

'Give me all power to engines power to engines. We go in hard and fast. Plot in evasive course Tau-Alpha-Seven, holding Rho-Sigma-Twelve in reserve.' he leant back in his chair and waited. Soon his twin claws would feel flesh once more.

Turning to the intercom, he spoke into it, broadcasting to all marines on the Imperator Vis, a holy Apocalypse Class battleship. 'This is Furion Destrovar, Captain of the Sixth Company. We are going to save our brothers from the traitorus scum. It is only fair that you know what you are facing. Members of the Nightlords have turned traitor, along with the Word Bearers. We will deal a decisive blow to them. Make ready in your boarding torpedoes, we take the ship, or destroy it. That is all.' As he turned to face the view screen, he felt the ship jump beneath him, as the engines fired into life.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Captain Augustus swayed as his ship was rocked by another salvo from the Night Lords' fleet. To his credit he was bellowing out orders and getting the Astartes he had on board ready for immenent boarding. His other two ships were burning wrecks and the only two ships by him were Kourt's flagship, which had taken out three Word Bearers' ships and one of his escorts. Although he had only three hundred Astartes on board they were specifically trained for this sort of action, and he knew that whoever tried to board his ship, Night Lords or Word Bearers, would be in for one hell of a surprise. 

He looked around at his retinue that had just showed up, all were in gold terminator armor and weilded power spears. They were the best of the best, and he had 290 more ready at certain locations where they knew their enemies would have to pass at some point. All other locations' blast doors were cut off until the only ways open were the ones to the bridge, he wanted these foul traitors to fall for his trap.

-----------------------

Kourt yelled out orders as this new daemon shambled out onto the battlefield. It was absolutely hideous to look at, and he knew that if it got anywhere near the fortress that they would be doomed. He and a few of his men were on the roof manning some of the long range artillery so they had a bird's eye view. He heard his second in command say something under his breath, *"What was that Brutus?"* When he turned to look at his second he saw the maw of a boltgun pointing at his chest. Now he knew why he had only gotten a few responses when he had given the orders. *"So you too Brutus?" *The young marine nodded and fired twice. Kourt's lifeless body fell from the edge of the roof until it finally hit the ground outside of the front gate.

-----------------------

Vilhelm was worried now. He had been trying to get a hold of Kourt now for at least half an hour with no response, so he went looking for him. That's when he got the news, the majority of the Death Guard had turned. Thankfully none of his men were injured too bad but they had killed the ones who had turned on them immediately and without remorse. That's when the roof artillery guns started to fire on the loyalist positions out on the battlefield. As he ran to the roof access, his retinue following him, he started yelling out orders and getting responses. Of the Death Guard that had turned, there were still a lot that had also been attacked by their brothers and a few of his own men had been killed in the small skirmishes. 

As the lift flew up toward the roof he heard a large explosion shake the citadel. _"Sir! The guns on the roof have been blown to pieces!"_ came Apothecary Gourd's voice over the vox. His apothecarian was stationed two levels below the roof, and he would most certainly know if something happened up there. Those two levels thankfully were mostly weapons storage now and such becuase most of the guns had been moved down to the lower levels once the walls had been breached, those were also the places where his men that had been killed by the Death Guard traitors had been stationed. He resolved that he would kill them himself.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

“What the hell!?...is that?” muttered a shocked Estever. As he spoke a warp portal opened up in front of him, and out of it flew a hideous creature. It had the face of a swine yet instead of a snout it had a set of jaws protruding (alligator / crocodile) with jagged teeth protruding; its body was humanoid but it was covered in fur all the while its great wings supported its bulk.

Quickly composing himself Estever started acting like the captain that he was. “Shoot it!” he yelled, “I want everything to coordinate their firepower on that beast and whatever the hell it came out off, artillery continue supporting the Warriors. All scouts are to become our first perimeter against an assault from the main enemy force, Delfas your in command, also if you can get in that shithole where all the Rusted Bastards are, I'm sure that they could use some help.”

Leading his routine towards the abominable creature, firing their weapons without fear as they charged on, towards almost certain doom. The roar of bolters, heat from the lasconnons along with vision being distorted from the brightness, leaving Estever lost from all his senses. '_Flee from this place, it will only bring you to your death_', Came a whisper. Shocked that the beast was talking to him in his own head Estever faltered, too stunned to think, too afraid to think. ‘So this is fear?’ “I choose when I die, daemon, not you or anyone else!” shouted Estever as he entered the melee causing extreme pain with the use of his powerfist.

What seemed like hours was only seconds. Estever and his comrades were unable to bring the beast down, several were already dead. Their lifeless bodies giving testament to the gravity of the situation. Seething with anger Estever threw a punch at the daemon’s right knee, utterly shattering it. It came down. Falling atop Estever he again threw another punch clear through its warped mouth leaving it crippled and dying, and causing it to fall just off to his left. “Baladin…he’s yours.” Estever told his sole remaining member of his command squad. As he turned to find what else had gone wrong Baladin’s head flew past.

“You stupid bastard, you should have just let him kill you.” Called Estever, returning to the daemon, walking past the broken body of his best friend. Picking up Baladin’s power sword reading the inscription ‘*Amicus verus est rara*’ – A true friend is rare- _‘Indeed it is my friend, now let’s end this.’_ Estever thought, as he beheaded the beast, killing it.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: That was a quick debut that deamon made xD

IC: "Pull together! Pull together! For The Night Lords! For Glory!" Denoriel was shouting like a madman as his men were slowly being slaugthered. The Word Bearers, bah, what a joke. They were no help at all.
Stabbing another Blood Angel through the head with his claws, he looked up as a portal opened, and deamons and the like streamed through. Also, a shattering sound got his attention. Looking behind him, he saw the giant foot of the titan crash down only a meter or so behind him, killing several Night Lords. They were down to roughly half their starting numbers, and the situation was growing desperate.
"NIGHT LORDS! GET CLOSER TO THE BLOOD ANGELS, THE TITAN WILL BE HESITANT TO ATTACK YOU THERE!" As he screamed orders at the top of his lungs, he made a quick decision, just as the other titan foot crashed down on the other side of him. Launching his jetpack, he flew halfway up the foot, and logded himself to it, then he used his power claws massive power to rip open the armour and enter. Finding a stairwell upwards, he muttered "lets see how long you last up close, little technican," as he started running up, claws at the ready.
"Hell Talons!" he said on afterthought, "I'm inside the Titan. Keep Firing, but target the legs!"

OOC: (Singing) 'I do it all because I'm evil, and i do it all for free, your tears are all the pay I ever need.'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Vaz, I'm waiting to find out wether or not those termies are on my ship or someone elses to make a move in space. 

After his inital sucess againt the daemon, Isaac realised this wasent the best place to be. The night lords were growing dangerously close to the Blood angels, and if he shot at them he risked wiping out members of both liegons. 

As he debated what to do while crushing the night lords fartrher away from the angels, an icon apeared indicating a hull breach in the leg.

"Dam." He muttered quietly. They must have been inconsequential enughf to slip thru the void shields. (warhounds do have them right? or is it just the higher ups?) No matter.

"All crew members, arm yourselves, we have an intruder inside the titan." He braudcast in binary to all sections of the machine.

---

Iradius swung his power sword at the nearest night lord. Isaacs interference had been just what they needed, the two groups were at least on a level footing now. Although many blood angels squads had been fractured, there was little organisation in their ranks. It was a desperate and disrodered battle for survival. 

"With me!" He shouted rallying 2 of the closest marines for a countercharge on a nearby Night lords officer.

He cleaved into the mans side, but the wound failed to kill. He was about to strike backwhen the two marines shot him expertly removing his hand and head simultaniusly.

"Thank you brothers!" grinned Iradius, and they moved on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Sorry mate, thought it was obvious, Vilhelm at least understood ;D They're going for the Emperor's Children mate. Also, all Imperial and Chaos Titans have Void Shields ]


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The Keeper of Secrets burst through the warp rift in front of the operatives and sliced one in half. Another fell with a cut across the stomach, his intestines tumbling out. The remaining operatives took up positions around the daemon, and closed in with power knives drawn. One stabbed through the daemon's foot, trapping it, before the operative's head was separated from his body by the daemon's counter attack. While the daemon was occupied, another operative sliced through the tendons on the back of the it's knee, crippling it. That operative was then pounced on from behind by the daemonettes which had followed the Greater Daemon through the warp rift. The remaining operative looked around at the daemonettes surrounding him and up at the crippled Keeper of Secrets in front of him. He then saluted towards the Alpha Legion forces in the distance and pushed a button. The bomb carried by the operative went off with a firey explosion, destroying himself and the daemons surrounding him.


The Night Lords were having difficulties now, decided Kiron. They were outnumbered and had a titan to deal with. As Kiron looked towards the titan, he saw a Night Lord cut his way in. Strange he thought, as he removed a traitor's head with a stroke from his power sword. I think I will investigate this further, he decided. Calling to the remainder of his command squad, he lead them towards the titan.

They battled their way through the Night Lords until they reached the titan. Kiron then climbed into the hole cut into the titan's leg and his squad followed. "You two" he said to the final two members of his squad to enter, "Stay here and make sure no more enemy forces get in." The squad members nodded their affirmative and turned to guard the enterance. Kiron then lead the rest deeper into the titan.


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

(OOC. Is it just me or are people taking a warhound to be bigger and actually have a leg structure to walk in... cause iirc it has armour on the front much like a dreadnaught, but aside from that the only inside bits are the head, and shoulders and body...)

IC:
Furion mounted his assault craft. Almost the entire 6th Chapter was here. Ready to do battle with the traitorous filth of the Night Lords. On his order, the thunderhawks were released, flying straight and true to the Night Lords ship, where a wave of thunderhawks had just left. There ws a defensive complement left on board but the Chapter was now dedicated to this mission. No leaving save to wahtever awaited them after death.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Another Thunderhawk burst into shrapnel, as the Fragmentation shells of the few defencive gunners tracked their target. Several Marines were still out there, a couple in the Corvus and Aquila pattern armour fully sealed against the void, but the others were not so lucky - their decompressed bodies littered the starfield.

The other Thunderhawks continued regardless, leaving their brothers to die a lonely death, as the shells exploded nearby,shredding them limb from limb. Captain Corsix of the 10th knew they would be avenged, the Loyalist lapdogs to the false Emperor shall pay, with more than their lives.

- - - - - - - - - - 

The Nightmares appeared as if a vision from the deepest, darkest hells in front of the Emperors Children. They sought perfection, while everything in fron of them was the exact opposite - seemingly crude, barbaric, uncultured brutes, who turned from the Emperor's Light.

As the last vestiges of Ozone filtered out of the air, Noxus finally spoke, Captain Augustus recognising his voice from times past.

"Well, Old Friend. Now is the time to make your choice - Join the Warmaster, and the Lords of Chaos, or stay with the Weakling Emperor?"Augustus stayed silent, as he considered the Captain of the 8th Legion's words. "What has happened to the Worlds we have conquered? They lie burning in rebellion and internal strife. Instead of the rule of iron, where peace exists, if not complete harmony, you have created a Galaxy, where the Worlds of Emperor are controlled by Bureaucratic thieves and powerhungry bastards, and there is no place for Warriors such as ourselves. What happens to us, when the Conquest is finished? We pacify the worlds, and then what? Join us, the Chaos Gods will make you perfect! Join us, Brother, join is in perfection, and for what is right!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Augustus could not believe what he was hearing. He silently activated the hidden gun emplacements around ship when he saw that the Night Lords' thunderhawks were landing. They were a new addition to his ship and to few others for the Mechanicum had just worked out all the bugs. Unlike other guns on the inside of ships these were heavey bolters, and hidden if that counted for anything. Unfortunately he only had two on the bridge, not nearly enough to get rid of all of these abominations. He flashed a rune that his squad could see across their HUDs. Each golden armored marine turned his power spear on and formed up around Augustus who in turn pulled out his power sword and combat shield. _"You have never embodied perfection Noxus. You have always embodied fear, but I never thought you would fall so far. The Emperor's Children are his chosen sons and we will not capitulate to traitors like you. Good luck getting to the real bridge."_ The hologram of Augustus and his retinue flickered off revealing that they werent in the bridge at all, and that the room that the Night Lords had teleported to was actually an observatory. The bolters in the walls came out and began their song of death. 

Augustus rushed out of the bridge and closed the doors and locked them, his retinue behind him. The traitors had landed and, despite the defenses, had more numbers and were slowly pushing his men back. He began to make his way to the observatory where Noxus was.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"You are traitor to your Brothers, then Augustus. Our father has betrayed us, yet you follow him foolishly into nothigness. You have made your choice, a choice of Life and Death. I regret that it is I who must fulfil your sentence, but... So be it."

As the mocking voice of the lapdog echoed in his ears, the illusion faded around them, and the couple of chattering Heavy Bolter Emplacements that were hidden in the walls opened up. The weight of fire of them opening up slew Brother Valghas, his Tactical Dreadnought Armour's Powerplant going critical as a Bolt shell broke through the overloaded power shield.

In return, two blasts of Plasma from Brother Jormundagr silenced the emplacements, the Adamantium melting under the focused blast of Super heated Hydrogen, his arm mounted Plasma Cannon whining as power bled back into it. Nodding to the 18 others of the Nightmares, they encountered similar emplacements, and several squads of Fulgrim's Legion hiding among barricades, Bolter fire pattering useless off the armour of the Night Lords, only to be impaled on Lances, Swords, and Claws, Plasma and Melta fire destroying emplacements.

The Vox echoed with the screams of the terrified Emperors Children as the corpse hung spiked Night Lords barged their way through the ships, along with the odd chime as a brother of the night succumbed to the Emplacements. Following the line of defences, the Nightmares slaughtered all resistance, only losing one more of their number to a Missile exploding in his face.

The defences were getting thicker and stronger, and more assault units were heading their way, a sure sign of their nearing the bridge...

"Brother Night Lords, sing to the sons of Fulgrim. Let them know the joys of chaos, it's perfection! These could well be brothers we fight alongside in time to come, do not make them enemies. Should you see Captain Augustus, leave him to me. I have some Oh so Special news he may do well to hear. It's something one friend needs to hear from another." Swinging his blade through the air, the huge Shashka cut through the Purple and gold armour of the Sergeant in front of him, as if the armour were made of paper.


----------



## ILGraenis (Mar 6, 2009)

Furion was pleased with the progress. They had left few casualties on the run to the Nightlords ship. At most, 5 thunderhawks. And were finishing the landing run. 'Remember brothers. These are no longer the men you once knew, any honour they had has long since gone. Do not expect any quarter, and give none. For The Emperor!' With that. The thunderhawk landed, and he led his retinue down the assault ramp, into the body of the leviathan. His squads were doing the same, a few more thunderhawks had mistimed their runs, crashing into emplacements, or being shreded by close defensive fire.

His claws shredding through another Night Lord, Furion howled with pleasure. The Emperors work was being done tonight.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_"They are coming! We will stand firm and kill all who try to pass! We are the Emperor's Children and we will not fail!" _bellowed Augustus to the fifty men around him. Augustus made a quick count of the weapons that he and his men had pulled from the armorey upon learning they were up against Tactical Drednought Armor, five plasma guns, two rocket launchers, ten heavey bolters, and power weapons galore. The heavey power spears of his retinue and a few other of Fulgrim's chosen shone out amongst the normal purple and gold. The first squad of Night Lords burst through the blast doors at the end of the long corridor, a hallway filled with defensive guns and no cover. The first few traitors were torn to pieces but a few soared in on jump packs before being shot down, all were screaming._ "They seek to strike us with terror brothers! We know no fear!"_ His men cheered loudly. Suddenly his vox erupted, _"Lord the Iron Warriors have the orbital defence guns operational again. They say they will begin fire in ten minutes."_ It was Gides, his master of the vox. Augustus smiled, this will tip the space battle into their favor and against the traitors. Suddenly at the end of the corridor Augustus saw Noxus and his men reach the doors, human skin hanging from their armor. 

Augustus stood up to his full height, very tall for a marine and in his ornate captain's armor even taller, and spread his arms wide. It was a challenge he knew Noxus would be eager to take, the Emperor's Children were the only ones behind cover. This last hallway had a few adamantium walls and gunslits that he and his men could hide behind if need be. As the first terminator stepped into the corridor Augustus bellowed _"FIRE!"_ and the corridor erupted in weapons fire.

---------------------

The lift finally made it to the level that the Death Guard had been stationed at and Vilhelm took a mighty step into the pitch black hallway. _*"Be vigilant, although we are armored in these blessed suits there are traitorous scum about."*_ He got aknowledgements from his men and they made their way slowly to the positions displayed on their HUDs. As they turned a corridor Vilhelm saw what he had dreaded, the dead lifeless bodies of his men. Apothecary Gourd had joined him to collect the geneseed and was now bent over one the marines. 

He saw movement in the shadows and let loose with his autocannon, hearing wet smacks as his rounds hit something. He moved forwards with his until they saw six shadows milling around in the dark, he activated his warhammer. One shadow moved forward and Vilhelm heard one of his men gag, a veteran marine six hundred years old gagged. The sight was absolutely hideous and had, by the look of its armor, once been an Astartes. Its decaying face smiled sickly at him, *"Hello my dear Warsmith Vilhelm Ironheart. I fear that Captain Kourt has taken a fall from the roof."* It gurgled as it spoke and vile fluid poured out the joints in its rusting armor. _*"Brutus...?" *_muttered Vilhelm to in shock to believe what he was seeing. The rotting marine nodded and laughed again the other shadows around him walked into view, similar abominations were they. He could see Brutus had a few holes in his stomach where Vilhelm's rounds had hit him. Brutus saw the glance and laughed again, *"It will take more than that to kill me now brave sir, I am the future. Tell me how WILL you kill me?" *He caughed up some phlegm and spit it on the floor. 

Vilhelm gripped his warhammer and could hear his men's power weapons turning on, _*"I'll start with taking your head off."*_

-------------------

_As the battle in space turns into various boarding actions what is left of the Word Bearers fleet begins to send its troops planetside to aide their brothers. As the loyalists in their ships begin to ready themselves for death a searing beam shoots up from the surface and spears a Word Bearers cruiser in half. The battle in space has changed.


On the surface the new traitors of the Night Lords are hard pressed between two forces and a titan. Although the Blood Angels are now few in number they are fighting valiantly to reach any of thier brother's positions, they are closest to their brothers of the Alpha Legion who are also in dire need of aide but still fight on. If they were to band together they would stand a better chance of survival. The bloodthirster still rampages through the battlefield killing all in its path, even Word Bearers. The Great Unclean One who was once occupied with the fortress sees the Titan and begins to make its way to the warhound, its paint now peeling off, if the titan wants to live it must somehow obliterate the daemon to nothingness. 

The Imperial Fists position is now an island of resisitance among the sea of enemies. Dorn's sons relentlessly pound their enemies into the ground as their commander is lost amongst the death of the daemon. They believe him to be dead but when he is seen they fight to him to pull him out of the endless sea of daemons. 

The Iron Warriors citadel still stands off in the distance, a rock of faith and determination in a sea of hatred and terror. Every now and then a bright spear of light pierces the clouds, eminating from the fortress and heading to the battle in space as explosions rock its walls. The iron determination of the citadel's defenders is absolute and they will continue to fight to the last man until thier brothers are able to somehow stem the tide of bodies that breaks upon its walls. On the front of the fortress three banners still fly in the air, so large they are visible from the other loyalist positions. The one on the left was Vilhelm's crest, a fierce silver dragon with its red heart visible, the flag on the right was the Iron Warriors Legio banner, an iron skull, and the middle banner was the sign of the Emperor, an Imperial Eagle signifying the importance of their position and of the strength of thier faith.

Even though the battle in space begins to turn against the traitors the battle planetside is beginning to take its toll on the loyalists._


----------

